
Sony CEO casually mentions he's supplying cameras to Apple - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/02/sony-ceo-casually-mentions-hes-supplying-cameras-to-apple/
======
brianl
I think this might be a carefully orchestrated leak to counter the rumors
about iPhone 5 not shipping until the Fall. There are massive speculations
about a larger screen, LTE support, and now 8MP camera.

Apple really knows how to keep their customers in suspense. I admire their
products, but their marketing tactics annoy me.

------
orev
Not anymore!

